# what's up from texas!



## hulk7510 (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm 35 years old.5'10" and currently 235lbs.been bodybuilding for 3 years now,and there's no fucking way i'll stop now!i strongly believe that bodybuilding saved my life as well as my marriage.i was up to 310lbs and a lazy miserable slob.i hated myself and everyone else.i have great support from my wife,and so i began my journey to lose the weight and get in shape.the fat melted off over time,i went down to 223lbs,but then i wanted to be bigger!lol! so i started training for mass.lean mass.i have decent muscle mass and decent genetics.i'm about to start taking some of the supps on here and hope to acheive the goal i have in mind.for the record,my pant size used to be 42's and my shirts were 2-3x!pant size now are 34snug,or 36 loose,and shirt size xl.hope to hear some positive feedback and encouragement.my training consists of a five day split.
SUNDAYne hour of cardio and abs in the morning,and chest in the evening.
MONDAY:30 minutes cardio,then legs.
TUESDAY:30 minutes cardio,back,abs.
WEDNESDAYff.
THURDAY:30 minutes cardio,biceps,triceps,abs.
FRIDAYff.
SATURDAY:30 minutes cardio,traps,delts,calves.
diet is in check.take fish oil,multivitamins,flax,protein,and creatine.i take some superpump before training.any suggestions or advice is appreciated.thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*hulk7510* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 17, 2010)

hulk7510 said:


> i'm 35 years old.5'10" and currently 235lbs.been bodybuilding for 3 years now,and there's no fucking way i'll stop now!i strongly believe that bodybuilding saved my life as well as my marriage.i was up to 310lbs and a lazy miserable slob.i hated myself and everyone else.i have great support from my wife,and so i began my journey to lose the weight and get in shape.the fat melted off over time,i went down to 223lbs,but then i wanted to be bigger!lol! so i started training for mass.lean mass.i have decent muscle mass and decent genetics.i'm about to start taking some of the supps on here and hope to acheive the goal i have in mind.for the record,my pant size used to be 42's and my shirts were 2-3x!pant size now are 34snug,or 36 loose,and shirt size xl.hope to hear some positive feedback and encouragement.my training consists of a five day split.
> SUNDAYne hour of cardio and abs in the morning,and chest in the evening.
> MONDAY:30 minutes cardio,then legs.
> TUESDAY:30 minutes cardio,back,abs.
> ...



Good Job Bro.


----------

